# My 1965 4500 has starter problems



## jpickering (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Folks,
I'm new here, and am hoping to tap into some of your knowledge. I live in Maine and we just got hit with a coastal blizzard, now we are trying to clean up. For the last few days I have been trying to get the old 1965 4500 started but the starter will only make a faint wherrrrring noise instead of the full crank it usually produces. I have a full batt. and I have cleaned and checked all connections in the starting system. My next move was going to be to remove the starter and selenoid to further test them, and maybe get them rebuilt. The problem I face is.... how to remove them with out tearing apart the rest of the engine to gain access to the third bolt; which is poorly placed between the starter case and the engine block. By the way this is the three cylinder diesel. Does anyone have any expertise in this dept? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks, Jason


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not familiar at all with this unit Jason, but wanted to welcome you to the forum and wish you luck!


----------



## jpickering (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the invite, and nice verse, I guess it tells it like it is.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jpickering said:


> Thanks for the invite, and nice verse, I guess it tells it like it is.


Yes indeed, and shame that it is! Don, unsure if it'd help, but maybe some pictures might inspire some input. I am pretty certain that a tool or technic exists out there to get this task done!


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

jpickering said:


> Hello Folks,
> I'm new here, and am hoping to tap into some of your knowledge. I live in Maine and we just got hit with a coastal blizzard, now we are trying to clean up. For the last few days I have been trying to get the old 1965 4500 started but the starter will only make a faint wherrrrring noise instead of the full crank it usually produces. I have a full batt. and I have cleaned and checked all connections in the starting system. My next move was going to be to remove the starter and selenoid to further test them, and maybe get them rebuilt. The problem I face is.... how to remove them with out tearing apart the rest of the engine to gain access to the third bolt; which is poorly placed between the starter case and the engine block. By the way this is the three cylinder diesel. Does anyone have any expertise in this dept? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks, Jason


Theif the starter motor turns but the engine doesn't and you heara whiring sound, it sounds like the starter drive has failed. It easily replaceed but to make sure that's the problem, you'll have to remove the starter. I believe if you use an extension on a ratchet, tou can get that back bolt off.
To test the drive, extend the drive outward towar the starter nose piece. Then jam a wooden wedge between the nose piece an the drive gear. Connect jumpers to your battery, clip the negative lead to the starter flange and hust touch the positive lead to the connection on the starter. If the starter motro tunes b and makes a whirring sound, the drive is bad. If the motor makes a humming sound and doesn't move, the drive is good.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

jpickering said:


> Hello Folks,
> I'm new here, and am hoping to tap into some of your knowledge. I live in Maine and we just got hit with a coastal blizzard, now we are trying to clean up. For the last few days I have been trying to get the old 1965 4500 started but the starter will only make a faint wherrrrring noise instead of the full crank it usually produces. I have a full batt. and I have cleaned and checked all connections in the starting system. My next move was going to be to remove the starter and selenoid to further test them, and maybe get them rebuilt. The problem I face is.... how to remove them with out tearing apart the rest of the engine to gain access to the third bolt; which is poorly placed between the starter case and the engine block. By the way this is the three cylinder diesel. Does anyone have any expertise in this dept? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks, Jason


If the starter motor turns but the engine doesn't and you hear a whirring sound, it sounds like the starter drive has failed. It easily replaceed but to make sure that's the problem, you'll have to remove the starter. I believe if you use an extension on a ratchet, tou can get that back bolt off.
To test the drive, extend the drive outward toward in the the starter nose piece. Then jam a wooden wedge between the nose piece an the drive gear. Connect jumpers to your battery, clip the negative lead to the starter flange and just touch the positive lead to the connection on the starter. If the starter motor turns and makes a whirring sound, the drive is bad. If the motor makes a humming sound and doesn't move, the drive is good.


----------

